# Galaxy Rasbora at Fish Gallery



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I was just at the Fish Gallery yesterday. They had a whole tank full of the little Galaxy Rasboras. Don't quote me, but I think they were $7.99 each with a price break if you bought 3 or more.

I asked them about these a month ago when I was stocking my tank. Now I don't have any room for them  I may have to setup my little nano tank!


----------

